# Website templates?



## zedin (Jun 22, 2005)

I really don't have the time to code a whole site from scratch including a gallery.  Does anyone know of some good gallery scripts and/or full site templates with gallery functions?


----------



## terri (Jun 22, 2005)

You might try Interactive.com. Here's the link:

http://interactiveregister.com/

On the left side, there's a demo for the web site creator. They host my site right now, but I'll be changing it before year's end to something I can manage on my own, and I will probably do this, as well. Good luck!


----------



## elsaspet (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm a computer idiot, so I use bravenet.  I don't think it could be much easier.  I change it all the time and it's a snap.  Also I get tons and galleries and space.  The only drawback on the gallery, is that I can't place the photos in the order I wish them to appear.  I have only two choices, oldest or newest.


----------



## zedin (Jun 22, 2005)

Well I already have hosting that I use for various things.  I just need website code/scripts itself for a frontpage and gallery.  Or even just a gallery script and I can do the front page (would just take too long for me to write the whole gallery script.. but I will if I can't find what I want =p)


----------



## PonsTerra (Jun 24, 2005)

Well I, of course, use PonsTerra. But others are starting to use it because it's very inexpensive and the photoblog software is great.

In a nutshell you'll get:

www.you.com
you@you.com
1 gig of space
there are a lot of other things you'll get, too, but those are all listed on the website.

But besides all of the amenities and low, low, price it's the photoblog software that's so great. Here is my photoblog. That's exactly how it's set up by default(except I added the black background, if you know CSS it's easy to modify the themes to suit your tastes). It comes with three sample themes. But if you know CSS you can make your own themes.

Feel free to email me personally if you've got any questions. I'm at questions@ponsterra.com.

We are having an auction on eBay to get some photobloggers, at this current time a 1 year package is going for $1.99. To put things in perspective you can't even register a domain name for $1.99, so if you like what you see you've still got a few hours to out bid the photoblogging hopeful!


----------



## jcaunedo (Aug 25, 2009)

Try this one... Nice flash template with an admin tool - CMS. 
Visit: Portfolist - Professional photography portfolios website builder


----------



## jcaunedo (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.portfolist.com


----------



## Dwig (Aug 25, 2009)

zedin said:


> ...or full site templates with gallery functions?



If your website hosting supports it, I would suggest you look into WordPress. There is a massive library of site "themes" availble along with many plugins to further expand its gallery functions.

WordPress &#8250; Blog Tool and Publishing Platform


----------



## damonb (Sep 3, 2009)

Wordpress is worth a look for self-hosted blogs (this is different than wordpress.com); you have more flexibility with a hosted blog (plugins) and there's already a ton of themes available for free or purchase.


----------

